# Malvern, PA Thurs night Crit Training



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone know if this is going on tomorrow night being that it's the 1st Thurs in April? Anyone here going?


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Guess no one here goes. 

The wind was howling and it was snowing like crazy so I bailed.


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Been there one time. It was ok. I'm a derby kind fo guy from T-town.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes, it's going on. It's been happening since March 22 or so.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have no idea how to delete a post...


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats the deal with the crits? where when? link?


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Every thursday starting at 6pm. Here's a link

http://www.quakercitywheelmen.org/TrainingRides.asp


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone know if the guy who crashed last night is ok or if he needs anything?


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

Whem do these races officially end? Ive been going but missed the last 2, are we still on for another couple weeks?


----------

